# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Question for european visitors... what surprised you the most about american restaura

## Christopher11

My question is for Europeans who have visited the US recently. What surprised you the most about US restaurants / dining culture? What do you wish you knew before you came?

----------

